# Totally Offended - Petition Wanted!



## ConnerCoon (Dec 1, 2008)

Okay, admittedly, this is my first post on the forums, but that's only because I saw something so offensive on FA, I just had to report it. Is it just me, or is the new December banner the most offensive banner EVER? Even more offensive than Daniel Kay's Thanksgiving banner! And we'll have to look at it every time we log in for the next -month-! 

Why so offensive? The banner clearly states 'Happy Holidays', and yet what holiday is being represented? Christmas? What about the other holidays, huh? Happy indeed! Also, I'm pretty sure candy canes and dangly-ball hats are a fetish. And every time I look at those happy Fender/Rednef smiles I throw up a little in my mouth. I demand we start a petition to get it removed!


----------



## TheComet (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm not sure whether I should yell at you about how much of a flamebait post this is, or about satirical posts...


----------



## Azure (Dec 1, 2008)

Who cares...it's been done, and it sucked ass.  Just like you.


----------



## net-cat (Dec 1, 2008)

I bet fake post is fake.

Either way, I think my canned response still applies:

"Okay, fine. _Don't_ have a happy holiday. You can piss off and die for all the difference it makes to me."


----------



## AlexX (Dec 1, 2008)

If the OP is the person I think they are (which is most likely the case due to the name), then I know for a fact this is a joke.


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 1, 2008)

I think this is a BAAWWWWWWW, post.
Who cares, its a frickin' banner.


----------



## Barnem (Dec 1, 2008)

Okay, let's go from the top.

"Okay, admittedly, this is my first post on the forums, but that's only because I saw something so offensive on FA, I just had to report it"

Obvious. You gave yourself away right here. If you're going to troll, at least post a couple times to build up a little post buffer to add to your credibility. At least 11 before anyone will listen to you. But then it gets better:

"Is it just me, or is the new December banner the most offensive banner EVER? Even more offensive than Daniel Kay's Thanksgiving banner!"

...No. Just no. Protip: If you're going to troll, you don't admit it in your post. Don't refer to the last incident. We already know what you're getting at already. Your explanation sucks, and his hardly inflammatory. So here, let's re-write your post so we can churn out some of our precious drama-lulz.

Here's how your post SHOULD have looked:

Topic Name: Dissapointed

  I'm completely tired of the blatant favoritism within the Administration of FA. I find that the current banner is completely unacceptable as a rational fur. I'll get to the obvious religious favoritism in a minute, but let's look at WHO has done the current banner. This is the second time Bo-Gilliam has gotten a banner up on the site. I wonder how much he pays Fender so he can get his banners up, or maybe it's just because of the Christian agenda they have going on. Please, we're not stupid. Everyone knows the banner is representing Christmas, and even though I hold no belief in any holiday in particular, it saddens me that we aren't taking an agnostic approach to the holidays (I have Jewish furiends, as well some african american friends who celebrate Kwanzaa).

I expected more from you guys. Maybe next year you'll get a banner that isn't so offensive (although I recognize that it's fairly harmless, the slap is still there).

/end

See what I did? I attacked as many people as possible in that post. Every sentence could be pulled out and quoted individually, allowing a maximum number of people to post and be angered.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 1, 2008)

Barnem said:


> Okay, let's go from the top.
> 
> "Okay, admittedly, this is my first post on the forums, but that's only because I saw something so offensive on FA, I just had to report it"
> 
> ...



You deserve this: http://i36.tinypic.com/1e6y36.png

Interesting note, I was listening to In the Hall of the Mountain King as I read this, and it made it so much more epic.


----------



## ConnerCoon (Dec 1, 2008)

...Barnem, you sir, are wise beyond your years. A master in the art of the troll! A vertiable black belt! *bows deeply* I will take your lessons to heart.

Or not. To tell the truth, I've never trolled before, and I don't plan on making it a habit. The entire (ludicrous BAAWWW-fest) controversy over Thanksgiving's banner inspired me, though. I do see why some trollers might get a kick out of being told they fail and should kill themselves, though. Seriously, if a post annoys and/or angers you... why reply to it? Rilvor, your post made me giggle. Thanks!

Now, back to indulging my dangly-ball fetish porn.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 1, 2008)

ConnerCoon said:


> Rilvor, your post made me giggle.



Holy shit someone gets it.


NNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOoo


*Exit thread ala Team Rocket Style*


----------



## AlexX (Dec 1, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> Interesting note, I was listening to In the Hall of the Mountain King as I read this, and it made it so much more epic.


In the Hall of the Mountain King can make just about anything sound so much more epic. Edvard Grieg was a brilliant man to create such a masterpiece.


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 1, 2008)

=/


----------



## Emil (Dec 1, 2008)

Notice, the people who "start" the drama are not the ones who perpetuate it.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 1, 2008)

ConnerCoon said:


> Why so offensive? The banner clearly states 'Happy Holidays', and yet what holiday is being represented? Christmas? What about the other holidays, huh? Happy indeed! Also, I'm pretty sure candy canes and dangly-ball hats are a fetish. And every time I look at those happy Fender/Rednef smiles I throw up a little in my mouth. I demand we start a petition to get it removed!



This has _got_ to be some kind of joke.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 1, 2008)

Bandwagon, etc.

Maybe if the banner was actually porn, people WILL SHUT THE FUCK UP.

That is all.


----------



## Mr Fox (Dec 1, 2008)

I sense fail in this thread.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 1, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Bandwagon, etc.
> 
> Maybe if the banner was actually porn, people WILL SHUT THE FUCK UP.
> 
> That is all.



 Seconded, as long as it's not hideous fatty porn. Seriously who in their right mind wants to watch those people having sex, it like getting off on two manatees fighting.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 1, 2008)

The banner description is depressing....it says Santa isn't real T.T


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

How is it offensive, it says "happy holidays", which could mean any holiday. So what if they're wearing red hats? Its cold in December, and candy canes are candy... do you whine during halloween too? You'll get over it.


----------



## TehSean (Dec 1, 2008)

Take your hands off your keyboard and stuff them back down your pants.


----------



## ConnerCoon (Dec 1, 2008)

Wow. Just... wow! I was expecting a response, but not this kind! I mean, here I was just assuming everyone would understand that this thread was a joke, have a chuckle at all the drama the complaints about the Thanksgiving banner started, and move on to more important things, like knitting, or counting ceiling tiles,  or something!

...But I could swear by the responses that people actually think I was -serious-. Now that's kinda scary.

Though I can bet there really -are- candy cane fetishists out there. You know who you are!


----------



## Barnem (Dec 1, 2008)

> ...But I could swear by the responses that people actually think I was -serious-. Now that's kinda scary.



That's because people don't bother reading the thread as well they don't have any reading comprehension.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 1, 2008)

ConnerCoon said:


> Wow. Just... wow! I was expecting a response, but not this kind! I mean, here I was just assuming everyone would understand that this thread was a joke, have a chuckle at all the drama the complaints about the Thanksgiving banner started, and move on to more important things, like knitting, or counting ceiling tiles,  or something!
> 
> ...But I could swear by the responses that people actually think I was -serious-. Now that's kinda scary.
> 
> Though I can bet there really -are- candy cane fetishists out there. You know who you are!



Yeah, I could really tell by the tone of your text.  [sarcasm]


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 1, 2008)

please fuck off and die... even if this is a sarcastic thread, do so anyway for making such a pointless thread


----------



## Emil (Dec 1, 2008)

Your joke only serves to perpetuate drama. Just let it alone to die in its dark corner, as it should be.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 1, 2008)

lolwat?

*WAFFLES!!!*

+1 post count


----------



## net-cat (Dec 1, 2008)

Barnem said:


> Topic Name: Dissapointed
> 
> I'm completely tired of the blatant favoritism within the Administration of FA. I find that the current banner is completely unacceptable as a rational fur. I'll get to the obvious religious favoritism in a minute, but let's look at WHO has done the current banner. This is the second time Bo-Gilliam has gotten a banner up on the site. I wonder how much he pays Fender so he can get his banners up, or maybe it's just because of the Christian agenda they have going on. Please, we're not stupid. Everyone knows the banner is representing Christmas, and even though I hold no belief in any holiday in particular, it saddens me that we aren't taking an agnostic approach to the holidays (I have Jewish furiends, as well some african american friends who celebrate Kwanzaa).


<3



ConnerCoon said:


> Wow. Just... wow! I was expecting a response, but not this kind! I mean, here I was just assuming everyone would understand that this thread was a joke, have a chuckle at all the drama the complaints about the Thanksgiving banner started, and move on to more important things, like knitting, or counting ceiling tiles,  or something!


Are you kidding? This is FAF.



ConnerCoon said:


> ...But I could swear by the responses that people actually think I was -serious-. Now that's kinda scary.


It's not scary, it's just funny. Well, okay. It might be scary to the first time poster. But you get used to it.


----------



## TakeWalker (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm actually kind of surprised at how many people are taking this seriously.

I lol'd. Good try.


----------



## XerxesQados (Dec 1, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> Hello obviousalt newcomer! Welcome to Fur Affinity forums, we're sorry to say the bandwagon has already left the station. Please take this complimentary gift for attempt however:
> 
> http://i33.tinypic.com/2r7547o.jpg



Rilvor, might I note that it was kinda you who started this insanity? I mean, I love you and everything for it, it made my day really, but seriously, can it be someone else's job to tell people to stfu? Thanks.


----------



## Emil (Dec 1, 2008)

XerxesQados said:


> Rilvor, might I note that it was kinda you who started this insanity? I mean, I love you and everything for it, it made my day really, but seriously, can it be someone else's job to tell people to stfu? Thanks.



It isnt the person with an opinion that starts drama like this, its the people that actually *care* about that opinion =\

In other words, it takes two to tango


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 1, 2008)

YAY! I POST ON THIS THREAD! DOES THIS MAKE ME COOL?!
Seriously, I'm actually amazed there hasn't been more flaming of this thread. COME ON! We're only on Page 2!


----------



## Nimhster (Dec 1, 2008)

Maybe the best thing to do is to have this thread locked? Just a suggestion, I'm not trying to get anyone angry.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 2, 2008)

*smacks forehead against keyboard*

yujuyuhyjujyhuhyj7uhyuyuhhyu7uhyj7rtujhy

Cannot people just look at it and let it go? Just go on with your lives!


----------



## Nimhster (Dec 2, 2008)

lol, that's pretty much what I meant.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 2, 2008)

If you look REALLY hard you can totally see Kool Aid Man in the banner. Totally.

We celebrate Christmas AND Diabetes!


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 2, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> If you look REALLY hard you can totally see Kool Aid Man in the banner. Totally.
> 
> We celebrate Christmas AND Diabetes!


I see him =3...and for shame, he doesnt also means Diabetes also poisoning and pedos


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 2, 2008)

ConnerCoon said:


> this thread was a joke!



I did not laugh.


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 2, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> I did not laugh.


Nor did I. Such a lame attempt at humour...


----------



## StainMcGorver (Dec 2, 2008)

Nor did _I._


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 2, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> Nor did _I._


Nor did i.

/thread


----------



## ConnerCoon (Dec 3, 2008)

Nor did I! ...Wait.

Anyway, I figured some folks would take an OMG-this-iz-serius-bizness stance on the whole banner thing. Fortunately, the joke wasn't made for you! And as so many people kindly pointed out, I'm obviously not the only one who thought the controversy was full of lulz. You can't please everyone all the time, and with some people, there's just no pleasing.


----------



## ravewulf (Dec 3, 2008)

"Nor did I" *repeatforever*

I was mildly amused though...


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 3, 2008)

ravewulf said:


> "Nor did I" *repeatforever*
> 
> I was mildly amused though...


no it really wasnt


----------



## Devious Bane (Dec 3, 2008)

Edit: You and your drama whore threads.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 3, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> We celebrate Christmas AND Diabetes!



Diabeetus


Also ITT: People who don't read the replies and make themselves look foolish


----------



## SethPup (Dec 3, 2008)

Lay off of him. I admit, it's a little difficult to read sarcasm in text, but come on, this one was obvious. XD


----------



## psion (Dec 4, 2008)

ConnerCoon said:


> Nor did I! ...Wait.
> 
> Anyway, I figured some folks would take an OMG-this-iz-serius-bizness stance on the whole banner thing. Fortunately, the joke wasn't made for you! And as so many people kindly pointed out, I'm obviously not the only one who thought the controversy was full of lulz. You can't please everyone all the time, and with some people, there's just no pleasing.



Ah, now this is the good drama.  Conner I salute you.


----------

